
Do Users Scroll? – People Don't Scroll - angrymouse
https://www.peopledontscroll.com/
======
nameequalsmain
This website does >100 requests and weighs 1.1MB compressed. What a waste of
bandwidth and resources.

~~~
choishere
I would imaging this is kind of intentional?

~~~
nameequalsmain
Why? Here's a <1k site that accomplishes the same thing:
[https://reinefjord.github.io/peopledontscroll-
lite/](https://reinefjord.github.io/peopledontscroll-lite/)

------
zichy
People love to scroll. Don't annoy them by using fixed headers:
[http://zichy.de/public/siufh.html](http://zichy.de/public/siufh.html).

~~~
pgl
This bookmarklet has changed my browsing experience for the better:
[https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Wonderful! It seems there is an arms race between marketers and designer on
one side and users on the other.

------
taneq
They don't when the page wants to load 8 different external scripts, 5
different tracking beacons, 13 things automatically blocked by uBlock Origin,
and then even when you enable all scripts it still just says "Yes they do."

~~~
cannonedhamster
I didn't realize that the page actually did anything at all for just this
reason. Thanks for taking one for the team...also why was this in a script in
the first place? Shouldn't it just be text?

------
tmdvs
Theres a great article on UXMyths discussing the myth that users don't scroll:
[http://uxmyths.com/post/654047943/myth-people-dont-
scroll](http://uxmyths.com/post/654047943/myth-people-dont-scroll)

------
MattBearman
Well this was confusing. I wouldn't consider my monitor to be particularly
large or high res (Apple 27, 2560 x 1440) and I didn't have to scroll to see
the 'Yes they do' message

------
steanne
there's no need to scroll, all the noscript errors fit on one page.

------
meshy
It's pretty easy to miss the joke when on a portrait monitor...

------
Jaruzel
But what about mobile devices that have no visible scroll bars?

~~~
jackvalentine
I think “frustrated scroll” might be a pretty common move when presented with
what looks like a broken page.

------
tappaseater
Charlie don't scroll!

~~~
Jaruzel
I'm going to give you an up-vote purely for the bastardised film ref. :D

(Now watch us both get voted down to invisibility!)

------
mpweiher
Betteridge's law, despite the cute little thing at the bottom.

I actually closed the window the first time, because it looked like the site
had just failed. Then I suspected a self-referential joke and there it was. So
a funny once, otherwise no.

